# Suggested uses of Monoselenium tenerum (pellia)?



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

After some months of neglect I have finally gotten around to working on my tanks again. I have discovered that I have quite the crop of *Monoselenium tenerum*! This has given me the idea of setting up a new tank, an aquascape project. I have found that I greatly prefer setting up "psuedo-Walstad" type low-maintenance, low-tech tanks which get a little sunlight each day. They have turned out wonderfully.

*My question is, with that in mind, how can I put the M. tenerum to beautiful use?*

I have quite a number of different type of java fern, various mosses, some anubias nana (from the very tiny to "standard"), banana plant, and others that have been growing out. Also some pieces of driftwood, though I don't think any of those are that particularly interestingly shaped.

I'd love to get some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Pictures?*

Anyone have any pictures of aquascapes/layouts showing use of pellia?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll defer to the experts for the aquascaping advices; but the following are two tanks utilizing _Monosolenium tenerum_. _*Please click on each photo for more details and images.*_


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One technique that I have heard works well is to use pellia as the floor on a bare bottom tank with rocks arranged in an Iwagumi style. It's very simple and should be super low-tech.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally, the best uses that come to mind are using it attached to driftwood(like moss) or as a mid ground plant. I think it would be most effective and beautiful tied to rocks and placed between the foreground and mid ground plants, as in cS's second photo. I accidentally had some mix with my Taiwan moss attached to driftwood and the mixture of the 2 was very nice. I eventually removed the M. tenerum as it was a little to large for the 'scape but it is an idea I will remember for the future.....


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have some various mosses on the way from an auction on Aquabid, I'll have to try that. Now, if only I could find some *interesting* looking rocks!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

cS said:


> I'll defer to the experts for the aquascaping advices; but the following are two tanks utilizing _Monosolenium tenerum_. _*Please click on each photo for more details and images.*_


Nice! I'd never seen anything like that. I'd completely forgotten to check out the AGA contest web site for pictures. I will have to pore over that to get some ideas.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Another great and effective way is to wrap the Mono on a piece of slate with a hair net. In about a week or so, given all the conditions are right, you should have a nice bush or lawn, depending on how you arranged it. This I saw at the ADA-NASH hosted event last night. The gurus there literally and patiently wrapped at least 10-15 such pieces and then meticulously placed them in the tank. Oliver's 'Training Days' with Amano also showed us the similar technique; Riccia-wrapped stones in over 300-500 pieces.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

This particular type of crypt looks real good with a pellia fill around its base.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

This is another example of its use, as aquascaped by Ole Peters(o/e)n of Tropica during Aquarama 2003/4 in Singapore. I nabbed this photo off of someone's web gallery a long time ago. As such, I do not recall the photographer's name. My apologies.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Thanks!*

These photos are brilliant! I've a lot of ideas brewing now. When I set up the tank, I'll be sure to post pics... -J


----------



## Piotr Baszucki (May 26, 2005)

And...any photos?

-- 
Pozdrawiam,
Piotr Baszucki ([email protected])
Serwis Roślin Wodnych i Akwariowych (SRWiA)
http://www.holenderskie.pl


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

cS said:


> This is another example of its use, as aquascaped by Ole Peters(o/e)n of Tropica during Aquarama 2003/4 in Singapore. I nabbed this photo off of someone's web gallery a long time ago. As such, I do not recall the photographer's name. My apologies.


I like this setup a lot. Too bad I have a bad case of h2o-plantus collectoritis and no patience.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Piotr Baszucki said:


> And...any photos?
> 
> --
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...


ditto, any updates?


----------

